# Scott before and after 1 year training



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't log my lifting or diet .. . Laziness really as I'm not the most organised person

but this is my results after a years traning( and another year down )



Before -------------------------After--------------------------after and there YR


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

good job man,, how you get to train your tat to move to the other side?


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

What AAS use if any mate, diet etc, just a brief over view, great development in a year tho  happy fcking days!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

awesome 

well done x x


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

tats moved....................slip up on the photoshop i thinks


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

good transformation mate...must of been grueling,looks like your face as aged more than one year


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

just t-bullets and for the last 3 months hgh @ 2 ui at 7am mate ...

Diet is 3 meals a day

8 am oats ... and a shake

10 am 2 scoop shake

12pm jacket potato with tuna

2pm 1 scoop shake

4pm fruit and nuts ect..

7pm chicken and veg

9 pm 1 scoop

and before bed amnio's


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> good transformation mate...must of been grueling,looks like your face as aged more than one year


was thinking exactly the same!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Notransformation....


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

hahaha thats what a 2.5 month trip offshore does to someone mate

check the time stamp on the before one


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

scottbourn said:


> just t-bullets and for the last 3 months hgh @ 2 ui at 7am mate ...
> 
> Diet is 3 meals a day
> 
> ...


7 meals I count .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

look good mate well done!! How come u gone for hgh any reason?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

looks class


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking good bro well done

awesome ink aswell


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

BONE said:


> Im not interested in 7 meals or tbullets, how did your tatts move.
> 
> am i missing something :confused1:


Second ones a mirror shot I reckon


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

BONE said:


> Im not interested in 7 meals or tbullets, how did your tatts move.
> 
> am i missing something :confused1:


gymjim ask for diet

as for the tats moving not to sure how thats happen ha .. one was taken on my iPhone and the other for my macAir , photo booth app .


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Wat did you notice from the Tbullets mate?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

BONE said:


> Im not interested in 7 meals or tbullets, how did your tatts move.
> 
> am i missing something :confused1:


Take a pic of yourself wit the camera turned round then take one pointing the camera at the mirror.

There you go.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> look good mate well done!! How come u gone for hgh any reason?


No real reason mate apart for the feel good factor of it and it helps with he niggles and help with keeping lean


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

gymjim said:


> Wat did you notice from the Tbullets mate?


yeah they pretty good mate on my sec lot now . i heard they getting banned tho gutted ....


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

i mean what results did you notice?

weight gain

fat loss

vascular

pumps

etc?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Respect duly paid mate


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

gymjim said:


> i mean what results did you notice?
> 
> weight gain
> 
> ...


sorry mate .. i gained 3.5 kgs mate but it hard to tell about the pump as i was running hgh with it and not sure if it was that adding to the pump maybe someone can comment on that .. but i was having massive pumps and i got a good lean gain front hen but then again hard to say with running hgh with them as I'm on hgh at 2 ui everyday phame grade .


----------



## danhamer1988 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wot kind of bull**** is this guy trying to sell. Its clearly not the same person and all those who didnt notice should not drive cars with observation skills like those...


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> Respect duly paid mate


cheer mate still need to do MORE . this year on drink so think i should active my goal haha


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

nice transformation mate. your hard work is clearly paying off. :thumbup1:


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

danhamer1988 said:


> Wot kind of bull**** is this guy trying to sell. Its clearly not the same person and all those who didnt notice should not drive cars with observation skills like those...


I believe it's the same person. Good job I don't drive then ey...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Quinn92 said:


> I believe it's the same person. Good job I don't drive then ey...


i believe it is too, i drive:mellow:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ffs,one picture has been printed back to front. Its a simple printing error


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

danhamer1988 said:


> Wot kind of bull**** is this guy trying to sell. Its clearly not the same person and all those who didnt notice should not drive cars with observation skills like those...


not trying to sell anything ... i spent a lot of time reading on here what people go to say and that and looks and sounds like its paying off . Cheers all


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

danhamer1988 said:


> Wot kind of bull**** is this guy trying to sell. Its clearly not the same person and all those who didnt notice should not drive cars with observation skills like those...


clearly the same person to be fair mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

scottbourn said:


> not trying to sell anything ... i spent a lot of time reading on here what people go to say and that and looks and sounds like its paying off . Cheers all


haters gna hate pal, jealousy is an ugly thing lol


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> haters gna hate pal, jealousy is an ugly thing lol


we all need people like that man .... as it just drive you more hahahaha


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well done mate u must be chuffed


----------



## danhamer1988 (Feb 23, 2012)

Not at all jealous but how does your tat swap from left to right in a photo? If that is you then i apologise and youv clearly come along way...


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

what rig is that on? looks half decent? lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Great gains mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

danhamer1988 said:


> Not at all jealous but how does your tat swap from left to right in a photo? If that is you then i apologise and youv clearly come along way...


lol, its not just one tat swapping sides, its every tat - do u think he found someone in half decent nick who looked a tad like him, thought 'i know ill get the same tat's as him and pretend to a bunch of strangers that i have put some weight on in a year!!'


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice one, dude.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

bry1990 said:


> what rig is that on? looks half decent? lol


its a pipe lay barge mate one of the better ones out there hahaha pretty lucky to be a diver on it and not do much work hahahha


----------



## danhamer1988 (Feb 23, 2012)

So the question remains how are they shown on the opposite side...?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

danhamer1988 said:


> So the question remains how are they shown on the opposite side...?


Turn the negative around Einstein


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

scottbourn said:


> its a pipe lay barge mate one of the better ones out there hahaha pretty lucky to be a diver on it and not do much work hahahha


ssshhh dont tell people what happens offshore. we are all busy like 24/7!

lol, looks nice dude well done on the progress.


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

scottbourn said:


> its a pipe lay barge mate one of the better ones out there hahaha pretty lucky to be a diver on it and not do much work hahahha


ssshhh dont tell people what happens offshore. we are all busy like 24/7!

lol, looks nice dude well done on the progress.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

bry1990 said:


> ssshhh dont tell people what happens offshore. we are all busy like 24/7!
> 
> lol, looks nice dude well done on the progress.


what you do mate .. i only tell the birds we work our asses off haha when I'm seeing one that is so u get a break when u come home haha

cheers mate . still loads more work to be done . its kinda slowing down now tho ...


----------



## danhamer1988 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yer not got a clue wot your talkin about not gonna lie. Nice shorts tho fella...


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

danhamer1988 said:


> So the question remains how are they shown on the opposite side...?


its not that hard really look at the tattoo of the women . his in the same place in both iv just added in the last 6 months another on on the other side witch might thow you out bait but really look at it man . its just they way its been uploaded ...


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

danhamer1988 said:


> Yer not got a clue wot your talkin about not gonna lie. Nice shorts tho fella...


You're right. Those 4 years at Portsmouth college of Arts to do my Masters in photography was a waste on you,David Bailey


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

You see album covers and magazine spreads etc where the guitarists are holding the guitars the wrong way to how they actually do because the image has just been mirrored and I guess this has happened here through no fault of his own.

Great gains mate, you should be well pleased!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

danhamer1988 said:


> Yer not got a clue wot your talkin about not gonna lie. Nice shorts tho fella...


Those shorts have been photoshopped,but you knew that anyway didn't you,Ansell Adams


----------



## danhamer1988 (Feb 23, 2012)

I ment yer i dont no wot ur onabout not yourself... I made a mistake hands up but you seem a little angry luther?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

7 posts and going well dan


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

lots of jelous out of shape people on here, dont listen to them mate

good progress, keep at it, think where you could be in another year!

:beer:


----------



## danhamer1988 (Feb 23, 2012)

Your not wrong fatstuff feel like ther will b a mob at my door next demanding that i be hung ha.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> lots of jelous out of shape people on here, dont listen to them mate
> 
> good progress, keep at it, think where you could be in another year!
> 
> :beer:


Shredded I'm hoping hahaha


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

scottbourn said:


> its not that hard really look at the tattoo of the women . his in the same place in both iv just added in the last 6 months another on on the other side witch might thow you out bait but really look at it man . its just they way its been uploaded ...


dont worry mate, every gets baffled by the effects of using a normal image or a mirror image

my webcam for example has normal and mirror, so my earing might change one side to the other, which obv means its not the same person :whistling:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Great progress. I must say there are some very strange comments in this thread, i think noaudi has made everyone skeptical.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

danhamer1988 said:


> I ment yer i dont no wot ur onabout not yourself... I made a mistake hands up but you seem a little angry luther?


Ah,so now you can tell the nuance of the written word can you? And as you've been on here such a long time you'll realise i'm a right short tempered, aggressive cnut


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

scottbourn said:


> Shredded I'm hoping hahaha


you already look in a decent 'leaness' frame (worst sentence ever)

if I was you i'd focus on putting on some more muscle size, nothing burns fat better than slapping on some more muscle!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Ah,so now you can tell the nuance of the written word can you? And as you've been on here such a long time you'll realise i'm a right short tempered, aggressive cnut


dont argue with an idiot, they'll bring em down to your level and then beat you with experience!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

danhamer1988 said:


> Your not wrong fatstuff feel like ther will b a mob at my door next demanding that i be hung ha.


im hung, its a good thing


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

your sleeve looks sick mate! great improvement also :thumb:


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> you already look in a decent 'leaness' frame (worst sentence ever)
> 
> if I was you i'd focus on putting on some more muscle size, nothing burns fat better than slapping on some more muscle!!


You right there mate .. I'm struggling to find a good plan at the mo as like i said getting to where i am now was easy . not trying to get that extra bit is harder . wanna stay away from gear tho


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

JimmyBe said:


> your sleeve looks sick mate! great improvement also :thumb:


cheers dude starting the other side next week haha


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

scottbourn said:


> its a pipe lay barge mate one of the better ones out there hahaha pretty lucky to be a diver on it and not do much work hahahha


What company you out with mate? Wouldnt mind a bit of pipe laying work


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

scottbourn said:


> You right there mate .. I'm struggling to find a good plan at the mo as like i said getting to where i am now was easy . not trying to get that extra bit is harder . wanna stay away from gear tho


yeah man natural FTW!


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> What company you out with mate? Wouldnt mind a bit of pipe laying work


McDermotts mate ... what u do like ?


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> yeah man natural FTW!


haha well i don't mode a bit hgh ....


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Great gains fella, your barge must not roll like my boat, fvcker to lift on a rolling pig!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Same pal. McDermotts huh! Very nice.

Just been doing some windfarm work recently. Feel free to PM me a useful email address  You know what its like lol, closed shop til you get a real contact.

Good change in the pics. And agree, nice sleeve


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Same pal. McDermotts huh! Very nice.
> 
> Just been doing some windfarm work recently. Feel free to PM me a useful email address  You know what its like lol, closed shop til you get a real contact.
> 
> Good change in the pics. And agree, nice sleeve


pm u know


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

scottbourn said:


> pm u know


Cheers buddy, great stuff. If you get bored of raking it in and want some high flying black water civils, you know who to come to.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Cheers buddy, great stuff. If you get bored of raking it in and want some high flying black water civils, you know who to come to.


hahah mate i still do civils my last civils was last ur sep in a 40m clovet haha


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

if i was to add more muscle ? what should i change ? diet wise ? to keep lean gains ?


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

fantastic progress mate


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Well done, you look alot older in the second pick & by that I don't mean just 1 year older! Must be the hair.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

danhamer1988 said:


> So the question remains how are they shown on the opposite side...?


never go full retard man


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Milzeh said:


> Well done, you look alot older in the second pick & by that I don't mean just 1 year older! Must be the hair.


prob the fact the hair and unshaven and thats my 2 month offshore straight haha


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

scottbourn said:


>


are u a troll ?

y u bumping this a year on ?


----------

